# Computers That Changed The World



## MA-Caver (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting, and I didn't know that Google had their very own server ... Read on: 

http://www.innovationnewsdaily.com/485-computers-that-changed-the-world.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 29, 2012)

:xtrmshock WHAT!!!!!

No Tandy







I Actually found one of these things in an office drawer of an office we are moving just last month


----------



## crushing (Feb 29, 2012)

Including the iMac in that list had me laughing.


----------



## mmartist (Apr 4, 2012)

All we have to be thankful for the *Atanasoff-Berry Computer*. It's the machine that started everything


----------

